# BMW to unveil a 3.0 CSL Homage.



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

That looks hawt. :thumbup:


----------



## chihaohsia (May 16, 2015)

are you for real? where did you get this info?


----------



## vh_supra26 (Jan 18, 2012)

*BMW 3.0 CSL Hommage Concept: This Is It!*



> Here are the very first photos of BMW's new 30 CSL Hommage Concept that made its real-life debut at the Concorso d'Eleganza Villa d'Este today.
> 
> We're still waiting for BMW to shed some light on the study that was created as a tribute to the legendary E9 3.0 CSL nicknamed "Batmobile" from the 1970s.
> 
> ...


http://www.carscoops.com/2015/05/bmw-30-csl-hommage-concept-this-is-it.html


----------

